# What is the absolutely best single-speed chain money can buy?



## Legion (Sep 24, 2004)

Inquiring minds want to know. Lay it on me, their are a few chains out there. Which one stands head and shoulders above all others regardless of price and weight?


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

Legion said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. Lay it on me, their are a few chains out there. Which one stands head and shoulders above all others regardless of price and weight?


I love the wipperman with the black plates.I have to have one.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*I dunno*

My Sram PC-58s and -68s work so good, I can't bring myself to pay more for "the ultimate" chain.

--Sparty

--


Legion said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. Lay it on me, their are a few chains out there. Which one stands head and shoulders above all others regardless of price and weight?


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

here's a pic.I hope.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Wipperman Stainless is good*

I don't know if it's the end all chain, but it is working well for me and has stretched little or none so far in about 6 months. My last 2 chains made it about 2 months each. Durability is bringing the price down.


----------



## jakerollo (Apr 23, 2004)

*Rohloff*

Rohloff S-L-T 99 combined with Oil Of Rohloff. I have tried Shimano, Wipperman and Sachs/SRAM and none of them were as durable as the Rohloff.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

Legion said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. Lay it on me, their are a few chains out there. Which one stands head and shoulders above all others regardless of price and weight?


PC-1.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

another vote for PC-1
I'm a chain breaker extrodinare.... i dunno how i manage to do it but I've broken 4 chains in 6 months, each time while grinding up a steep hill in a tough gear. *POP* and down goes bubb.

All geared mishaps, but at any rate, on the SS I put the SRAM PC-1 on and quite frankly, it is the ONLY thing i have not had to tinker with -- aside from tires, seatpost and pedals, but even the tires are showing wear now.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another vote for PC-58*

The cheaper, the better. I can usually get PC-58's for around $10. Usually replace them every six months.

If you want to spend more $$$ you can but why?


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Best is mostly opinion, some would say best are:

HKK Vertex are nice at about $55

Some of my fixed gear friends swear by the -IZUMI ESH Pro Track Chain at about $45

But the blinginest chain around is absolutely the Connex TR Titanium Chain at about $350

Personally I have a stash of the sram PC-7 chains and when they run out Im going to start using KMC K710 chains.


----------



## fatbat (Jul 28, 2004)

*another vote for the kmc710s*

I've got a kmc 710 on my road fix, and it's been great- as soon as my current chain wears out, one's going on my MTB as well.

fatbat


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*we have a winner*



Legion said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. Lay it on me, their are a few chains out there. Which one stands head and shoulders above all others regardless of price and weight?


I see there's already a post from someone enlightened enough to know that an Izumi Keirin-certified track chain is The Best 1/8" Chain in the World. Ask any pro trackie.
Would I pay money for one to put on a SS to ride in the dirt? No way. I'd use the cheapest chain I could find, which currently is a bunch of low-end Sachs chains, OEM "take-offs" from a mailorder place, that I got for $2 a pop awhile back.
If you're a pro trackie, an expensive chain makes sense. If you're riding dirt, it's just silly.


----------



## Cephalopod (Sep 30, 2004)

I vote for Wipperman for the ultimate but honestly in terms of cost/benefit, I find the SRAM Pc-58 and 68 to be the best bang for the buck out there.....I do have one Wipperman though......


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

Haven't used one myself but this one gets my vote for being nearly indestructible:
The Shadow Conspiracy Interlock chain. You can see it here:
http://tinyurl.com/65rlv
chris


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

My favorite for my geared bikes is the Wipperman Stainless Steel - no rust, no muss, no fuss. Precision makes a difference in the way the bike shifts. For the SS, though, I prefer to go the cheaper SRAM PC route and replace the chain every six months, vice buying one more expensive chain that lasts longer.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Those mentioned are weak*

compared to a KMC 415H 3/16" chain (noisy though):

http://www.albesstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=212

and this KMC is probably the strongest 1/8" chain ($12-$15):

http://www.staff-bmx.com/store/chtens/kmc-510hx-ch_n.html


----------



## cRasHmAstER (Jan 26, 2004)

saviour machine said:


> I love the wipperman with the black plates.I have to have one.


Were can you get a wipperman? never seen or heard of them.
I like that there stainless.

CrAzY aNdy


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

Wipperman 1G8 BMX










They claim it requires 3 tons of force to break and I believe it comes in a couple colors.

With a steel cog and chainring it should last for a *long* time.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

*a different take*

within reason, i think you can run any damn chain you want on a SS and expect good things. maybe not shimano, heh heh.
anyway, i saw in my sinclair imports catalog that wipperman makes 8 and 9 speed chains that come in blue, red, and yellow, in addition to the standard silver and black.
you want people to notice your chain?
get one that matches your frame!!
i am thinking the ultimate chain for my elite 9.8 SS is the blue wipperman.
you can't deny that would look bison.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whoa*

That looks pretty healthy...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

iliketoridebikes said:


> within reason, i think you can run any damn chain you want on a SS and expect good things. maybe not shimano, heh heh.
> anyway, i saw in my sinclair imports catalog that wipperman makes 8 and 9 speed chains that come in blue, red, and yellow, in addition to the standard silver and black.
> you want people to notice your chain?
> get one that matches your frame!!
> ...


you have a link? I used to know the website that had em... argh. I want a black one.


----------



## jerms (Jan 14, 2004)

*bash guards + wipperman?*

Has anyone had any problems with the wipperman getting in the way of bash guards? I haven't actually heard anything, this is just pure speculation on my part because that thing looks pretty damn beefy!

-Jerms


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

jerms said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the wipperman getting in the way of bash guards? I haven't actually heard anything, this is just pure speculation on my part because that thing looks pretty damn beefy!
> 
> -Jerms


The IG8 and the *152 can rub on a bashguard. With those 2 you may have to use some thin chainring spacers to push the bashguard out a mm or so. 
Larry Mettler
http://www.mtnhighcyclery.com


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

*i like the KMC 710 chain for my SS IF bike*

...in trying to assess the BEST chain - it may be more important to ask - which chain will best suit my NEEDS and/or Budget (if any) ...there are so many choices and sometimes the other drivetrain components may dictate or limit some of your choices... it is really hard to call any Chain the BEST, they ALL stretch and wear out over time and need to be replaced. This applies to $4 chains and $400 chains. Unless you examine them on a level playing field and examine your choices using the same criteria, it is really not that easy to say any is better than another - this is truly subjective and more personal opinion. the most expensive does not always mean the BEST. Hope this helps.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

*Wtf*

I can't believe you guys are arguing about SS chains. I agree, the cheapest is the best. Who cares about the brand? Just get the cheapest, rusty piece of S and ride 'till it breaks. Who ever heard about worrying about a SS chain? Just F-ing ride.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Black Wippermann*



donkekus said:


> you have a link? I used to know the website that had em... argh. I want a black one.


http://www.trisports.com/wico908ch.html

Here is your link


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

AteMrYeats said:


> I can't believe you guys are arguing about SS chains. I agree, the cheapest is the best. Who cares about the brand? Just get the cheapest, rusty piece of S and ride 'till it breaks. Who ever heard about worrying about a SS chain? Just F-ing ride.


 Did I miss something? Who is arguing on this thread?I thought this was called a discussion.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah, what's wrong w/ being a spec hound? Its his hard work, his money to spend. Apply the "rusty POS" logic to the whole bike and all you're pedaling is a hunk of sheit.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

bubbrubb said:


> yeah, what's wrong w/ being a spec hound? Its his hard work, his money to spend. Apply the "rusty POS" logic to the whole bike and all you're pedaling is a hunk of sheit.


agreed.

SS bikes lend themselves to poverty projects because there's fewer parts to wrangle, but they're also great projects for dream bikes for the same reason.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

*Fine, discuss what you like*



bubbrubb said:


> yeah, what's wrong w/ being a spec hound? Its his hard work, his money to spend. Apply the "rusty POS" logic to the whole bike and all you're pedaling is a hunk of sheit.


 You guys have a point. I just don't understand how there can even exist a discourse about chains (which perform no shifting duties btw) when my $10 SRAM chain works just as well as anything else costing more. Each lasts about one season. I'm sure there are comperable chains out there and I know that there are more expensive ones that weigh a bit less. Personally, I don't see the reason in debating this stuff. But, as I said, you make a good point about the nature of the forum: discuss what you like.
Also, the reference to rust was in jest. My chain is clean and well lubed. With that, I say happy discussions to all of you. Maybe next thread you can debate the minutia of which brass nipples are best.


----------



## 82nd Para (Apr 13, 2006)

*Why?*



AteMrYeats said:


> I can't believe you guys are arguing about SS chains. I agree, the cheapest is the best. Who cares about the brand? Just get the cheapest, rusty piece of S and ride 'till it breaks. Who ever heard about worrying about a SS chain? Just F-ing ride.





AteMrYeats said:


> You guys have a point. I just don't understand how there can even exist a discourse about chains (which perform no shifting duties btw) when my $10 SRAM chain works just as well as anything else costing more. Each lasts about one season. I'm sure there are comperable chains out there and I know that there are more expensive ones that weigh a bit less. Personally, I don't see the reason in debating this stuff. But, as I said, you make a good point about the nature of the forum: discuss what you like.
> Also, the reference to rust was in jest. My chain is clean and well lubed. With that, I say happy discussions to all of you. Maybe next thread you can debate the minutia of which brass nipples are best.


Why waste the time to post with an abrasive non-sensical attitude? Some people weight 200+ and would like to be able to crank up 8K mountains without worrying about breaking a chain 20 miles into the trail or dessert. The same reason you wouldn't take a Suzuki Sidekick to Dakar... Great you can get it cheap and run it till it breaks... then where are you...? Spending money (even if its a small amount) on more shite. There is a reason that there is a price difference. I'm going to spend the extra money to ensure that I'm not stranded fixing, or walking with my bike... (not to mention protecting my balls from my toptube... cause that is what happens when a chain break when you are up and cranking up a hill. It's a good discussion. I'll put something nice on my nice bike.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Rohloff SLT 99 is the best chain you can buy.


R.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

My KMC Z610HX is pretty darn nice. Burly chain indeed.

But the Wippermann Connex 1G8 from the other best chain thread below looks sick (heavy, but sick).


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

We're going to need to see a pic of that full bike, 'cause that is one really er.... out there looking paint job.


----------



## pinepig (Dec 17, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of crank arm is pictured is Saviour Machine's post above, shown with a Boone spiderless chainring?


----------



## singlespeedsycip (Jan 30, 2005)

pinepig said:


> Does anyone know what kind of crank arm is pictured is Saviour Machine's post above, shown with a Boone spiderless chainring?


Looks like a carbon fsa crank....
oh, my vote is for the wipperman chain....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I would think....*



cRasHmAstER said:


> Were can you get a wipperman? never seen or heard of them.
> I like that there stainless.
> 
> CrAzY aNdy


Stainless Steel would suck for a chian. Stainless Steel galls, that is, it cuts itself and curls up, making internal burrs that lock the moving parts up. I've spent may hours trying to remove galled stainless steel bolts and nuts, and I can tell you, it is not fun. Not in the least. I guess it won't corrode, tho.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Man....*



Locoman said:


> My KMC Z610HX is pretty darn nice. Burly chain indeed.
> 
> But the Wippermann Connex 1G8 from the other best chain thread below looks sick (heavy, but sick).


If Chuck Norris rode a singlespeed, he wound run that chain. That chain adds an extra two inches, I tell you what.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

IMO Sram PC1


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Locoman said:


> My KMC Z610HX is pretty darn nice. Burly chain indeed.
> 
> But the Wippermann Connex 1G8 from the other best chain thread below looks sick (heavy, but sick).


Damn, that thing looks like it should be on heavy equipment not a bike! Looks tight, though.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

PC 68 gets my vote. Easy to clean and reasonably cheap. I replace about every 6 months.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*I second this one...*

...nothin' but bidness!!


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

KMC Z610-HX Bmx race chain. Also called the drop buster in some descriptions. Works great, shiny silver, cheap, and strong. No side to side play on narrow rings or freewheels either. $16.


----------

